# looking for SoCal Lineman advice..or any advice on..



## linemaninthemaking (Apr 17, 2014)

hello all :beta1: im new to the forums. my name is carlos and reside in west covina, ca. im currently working as a appliance technician but wanna change my career to a more physical and more challenging job. and the reason why i joined was cause im wanting to be a lineman its something that i am passionate about and will get their no matter what . i have a couple questions about getting in the trade.

1. im thinking off enrolling to LATTC for their lineman program this fall. but been reading a lot and was wondering if its worth going to school or just try to get in through cal/nev jatc and hope to get a spot in their.

2. is their any advice from a lineman that lives in CA to help me get into a union or into a jatc program.

thanks for all your help and any advice would be greatly appreciated 

im possibly thinking of moving anywhere around CA. not to sure about that yet but its a thought lol since it seems a little hard trying to get started here in SoCal for a lineman


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok Carlos, no one else has chimed in so I'll take a shot. First of all, I don't live in Cali. I live in the south. Cost of living is much lower. Second, I'm not a lineman, I'm a narrowback. But I can tell you linemen work VERY hard and the work is extremely dangerous. There will be a shortage of linemen very soon in this country. If you are willing to move around Cali for an opportunity, perhaps you might consider looking further east. You may find it easier to get into a JATC in the Midwest. After you top out you will be tramping anyway so the goal for you might be to find an open door. Good luck on your hunt, I hope you make it long enough to retire.


----------



## linemaninthemaking (Apr 17, 2014)

Phatstax said:


> Ok Carlos, no one else has chimed in so I'll take a shot. First of all, I don't live in Cali. I live in the south. Cost of living is much lower. Second, I'm not a lineman, I'm a narrowback. But I can tell you linemen work VERY hard and the work is extremely dangerous. There will be a shortage of linemen very soon in this country. If you are willing to move around Cali for an opportunity, perhaps you might consider looking further east. You may find it easier to get into a JATC in the Midwest. After you top out you will be tramping anyway so the goal for you might be to find an open door. Good luck on your hunt, I hope you make it long enough to retire.



thanks phatstax:thumbsup:! yeah i know its a dangerous job but its something i wanna work in and really excited to do. yeah thats what i was reading that the east is where it is happening at to start at. trying to get a job here is ridiculous and cost of living is so high but cali is so beautiful haha cant beat the weather here. but if its moving from here for 5 - 7 years ill take it gotta open up my options.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

If you do become a lineman and remain in southern California, you won't ever truly be indoctrinated because you'll never get to experience a recovery effort after a major ice or snow storm.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

MTW said:


> If you do become a lineman and remain in southern California, you won't ever truly be indoctrinated because you'll never get to experience a recovery effort after a major ice or snow storm.


I live in North Jersey and a Cali crew did the repairs on my street after Sandy.


----------



## Five-oh (Jun 8, 2014)

*do the jump*

Hey persistence pays off, Linework is the best and you will not be disappointed, enroll in the school and in ten years when look back you wont regret it....


----------

